
Show HN: Manticore – Visual dependencies between projects with meaningful colors - alain_gilbert
https://manticoreapp.com/intro
======
alain_gilbert
Hello HN, creator of manticore app here. I'm happy to answer any questions you
might have. I'm looking forward to receive constructive ideas / feedback !

------
whateverican
It looks interesting. I have not tried it yet, partially because of the binary
format.

Is there any documentation or user manual?

Which version control systems it can work with?

Can it handle multiple repos?

~~~
alain_gilbert
Hi there !

Just curious what is it that you don't like about the binary format ? I mean I
don't think its much different than a ".dmg" for example.

Otherwise there is not much documentation yet.

But you basically create a project to which you add two repositories.

You specify the "production branch" & "developement branch"

Then the two git trees are going to be rendered side by side.

The production branch will have a green background color.

For now, it only works with git. I don't have any plan to add other version
control.

For your last question, I'm not sure to understand well. You can have many
projects. Each projects can only have 2 repositories.

Maybe If there is some use cases I could add more than two repos per project !

